# Is this styrofoam ok?



## aquaticdiver1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello,

I have my 100 gallon rimless on 3/4" plywood and on top of that 1" white Styrofoam. After I got the tank set up I noticed that one corner of the foam has a chip out of it.
Is this a problem?

I should note that the plywood and styrofoam is as per manufacturer direction I just dont know if the chip in the styro is irrelevant? 

Thank You


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

I believe you're fine.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Completely totally irrelevant. What manufacturer said you needed plywood and styrofoam?


----------



## aquaticdiver1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Crayon said:


> Completely totally irrelevant. What manufacturer said you needed plywood and styrofoam?


Miracles web site


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, I understand the 'logic' behind wanting something under the tank that gives the glass some compression, it's unfortunate that they don't give more options on how to achieve this. It's not an attractive looking set up, aesthetically, as now your tank is sitting on exposed plywood and styrofoam.

This is not a criticism of you. You followed their instructions. Unfortunately if this is what they want you to do, there are not a lot of options.


----------



## aquaticdiver1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Crayon said:


> Ok, I understand the 'logic' behind wanting something under the tank that gives the glass some compression, it's unfortunate that they don't give more options on how to achieve this. It's not an attractive looking set up, aesthetically, as now your tank is sitting on exposed plywood and styrofoam.
> 
> This is not a criticism of you. You followed their instructions. Unfortunately if this is what they want you to do, there are not a lot of options.


I have painted the styro and the plywood black and both seems to blend in with the colour of the stand.

Thanks Crayon I was just concerned about the chip in the foam but now that i think about it it is just my ocd coming out!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Totally get it! Glad to hear you painted it. It's a good solution.


----------

